# Our Mexican PO Box



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

This last week we went to renew our PO Box and pick up whatever mail might be waiting only to find that the Post Office is now an auto parts store ! We received NO notice, and have received no forwarded mail at the house. Poof. My wife was last there in December to mail Christmas cards. 

True we hardly received any mail there, but I had thought that having the box was possibly the best chance we had of receiving stuff from the US from someone who would never send something overnight (DHL, Fedex etc). I felt it had some permanence. For example it is the address I used on my IRS returns.

There was a small sign posted at the street sending customers to two other offices in town.


----------

